# Help! Injured Pigeon walking in circles with head tilt



## DevonJP (Apr 23, 2021)

I found this pigeon yesterday morning on the sidewalk with some dried blood on its wing. It was stumbling around apparently unable to fly. Upon getting home with it, I realized that both its head and tail were craning to the right and it was only capable of walking clockwise. I also noticed it has some sort of injury under its left wing and what looks to be a type of conjunctivitis. While my initial concern was some sort of central nervous system damage, reading up a bit, I saw a lot of threads talking about PMV which has similar symptoms. Although I know nothing about birds so I really can’t say.

I set them up in an old terrarium we had and lined it with some rags and paper towel, additionally covering the enclosure with a towel and placing a heating pad beneath it to keep it dark and warm. I mixed up an electrolyte drink (1c water, 2tsp sugar, 1/8tsp salt, 1/8 baking soda) but they’re only capable of drinking when I put the cup to their face. starting this morning I gave them 1/2 tbsp I don’t know what to do for food or medical care overall. Really just looking for any input that could help. I’m located in Toronto ON, Canada.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It could be PMV or he might have a concussion. Try dipping the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water to get him to drink. His droppings look ok, obviously he has eaten recently. You can put his seeds in a deep dish, easier to pick them up. If he is not eating, you can put him on your lap and feed defrosted green peas. Defrost some in lukewarm water, put one pea deep inside his beak over the tongue and let him swallow. Try to feed 40 to 50 peas 3 times a day. Hopefully he just needs time to recover.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, unfortunately we can't tell for sure what is wrong with him but, from what you said, a concussion/head trauma seems likely. Maybe a car hit him or he crashed against a wall or a window, etc so he injured himself and got a head trauma.

As first thing, here are two links about concussion in birds and one about concussion in pets, you can find there many useful info:



Concussion – Pigeon And Dove Rescue UK











Birds Online - English - Birds Online


Birds Online – everything about budgies Welcome to Birds-online.de, my website about budgies. This project started in 1997 and has been enormously growing since. The aim is to offer profound […]



www.birds-online.de










CONCUSSIONS AND HEAD INJURY - Pines Meadow Veterinary Clinic


Injury to the head (head trauma) can be very dangerous–even result in death of your pet. A blow to the head can cause swelling of the brain tissues, and also internal bleeding from ruptured blood vessels as a result of the injury. Since the brain lies inside the bony skull, any bleeding or...




pinesvet.com





Keep him in a comfortable place. If he is really suffering from a concussion you have to keep him in the dim light (birds who suffer from a head trauma are very photo-sensitive), in a quiet and cool room (it's very important to not keeping birds suffering from a concussion on a hot waterbottle or a heatpad because warmth could make the situation worse).
A concussed bird needs a lot of rest and time to recover. Once I cared about a concussed dove, I had to hand feed him for some days and to offer him water (could you get a bird vitamin supplement? If yes, you could add it to the drinking water).

From the pic it seems that his pupil is dilated (that could be a sign of concussion) but maybe it's only an impression (I'm watching the pics from my phone).

The dove I cared about had a swollen eye. You could look for a product similar to this one:






Bausch + Lomb Ophtaxia Singledose 10 x 5ml


Bausch + Lomb Ophtaxia Singledose 10 x 5ml - Buy this product online, find all information about this product as well as customer reviews. Possible free shipping.




www.cocooncenter.co.uk





It's a sterile solution for eye wash. I used it for myself (when I had conjunctivitis) and for birds too. Here you can find it in pharmacy.
As alternative, you could make a cup of chamomile tea (without added sugar) and wash the eye with it (check carefully the temperature, it must be slightly warm), you can use an eye dropper.
In any case, rinse his eye twice a day for some days (you can start with 3 or 5 days) and see if there is any improvement.

Usually, according to my vet instructions, I disinfect the wounds and apply an antibiotic cream. Pay attention to any bad smell coming from his wound: if you notice that, it means that the wound is becoming infected and so an oral antibiotic would be absolutely needed.

In the pigeonrescue website you can find info about PMV too. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## DevonJP (Apr 23, 2021)

Colombina said:


> Hi, unfortunately we can't tell for sure what is wrong with him but, from what you said, a concussion/head trauma seems likely. Maybe a car hit him or he crashed against a wall or a window, etc so he injured himself and got a head trauma.
> 
> As first thing, here are two links about concussion in birds and one about concussion in pets, you can find there many useful info:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input I’ll read into the concussions articles you’d sent ASAP. I’d like to find a proper rehabber or someone who can give themselves fully to nurse this guy back into shape. Until then I’ll do everything I can.

A couple questions:
How much water should they be consuming in a day? I know fluids are vital and I’m not very sure how much water this guy’s getting in him on a daily basis; it’s pretty tough getting him to drink.

Also how should I go about cleaning the wound? Are soaps ok? What about hydrogen peroxide or rubbing alcohol? In terms of antibiotic creams, do human ones like Polysporin work? I haven’t touched the wound as I’ve been concerned with causing more harm (terrible logic; I know).


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can rinse the wound with lukewarm saline water and put some betadine on. No soap or alcohol. Almost looks like a shotgun wound. Is he eating by himself? Pigeons drink about 30 to 40 ml water per day, depending on the daily temperature. They can aspirate if you put water into their beaks with a syringe. Rather dip his beak in a small bowl of water, just not over the nostrils. Do this a couple of times until he drinks.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Have you tried to dip his beak (not over the nostrils) into a small bowl of water? Usually this way birds drink on their own. If he understands that the bowl contains water (you can dip the beak twice or thrice if he does not understand immediately) you can offer water this way several times a day. The concussed dove I cared about was like a "doll" and didn't walk or move but when I offered him water he drank on his own (of course, when thirsty). What are you feeding him? If he eating moist food (like baby bird formula etc ) it's normal drinking less than usual.

You can rinse the wound with saline solution (if you wear contact lenses you surely have it on hand). I'm used to disinfect the wounds with Betadine 10% (only a small amount) or Éosine 2%. Over the years I used many different antibiotic cream (some for pets, other for humans) but I have never used neosporin so in all honesty I can't reply to your question.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I forgot to say a thing. If you are looking for help in your country you could try to join Palomacy. 









Palomacy Pigeon & Dove Adoptions


Palomacy is a volunteer-powered, donation-funded rescue saving the lives of domestic pigeons and doves. Palomacy is pigeon and dove diplomacy!




www.pigeonrescue.org













Palomacy Help Group for Pigeon & Dove Rescue & Adoption | Facebook


Need help with a rescued or pet pigeon or dove? Please post your photos, questions & location here for support from fellow pigeon & dove rescuers & adopters. (Note: We are against the breeding and...




www.facebook.com


----------



## DevonJP (Apr 23, 2021)

Colombina said:


> Have you tried to dip his beak (not over the nostrils) into a small bowl of water? Usually this way birds drink on their own. If he understands that the bowl contains water (you can dip the beak twice or thrice if he does not understand immediately) you can offer water this way several times a day. The concussed dove I cared about was like a "doll" and didn't walk or move but when I offered him water he drank on his own (of course, when thirsty). What are you feeding him? If he eating moist food (like baby bird formula etc ) it's normal drinking less than usual.


I just realized the part about food in my original post was cut off. The first night or so I’d given him 1/2 tbsp of uncooked brown basmati rice, which he was quite content to gobble up. As of Friday though, I picked up some wild songbird feed from the pet store which he’s been glad to eat. I’m adjusting the feed to get him to a place where he’s finishing it by the end of the day (this is what I’d read to do online). Currently im giving him ~1 1/2 tbsp of feed which he seems to be going through ok.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

This is recommended for feeding. Rather give him a small bowl and let him eat as much as he want to. Grit can be offered in a seperate bowl.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

It's a good sign that he is eating on his own!!! 

While you are looking for a pigeon/dove mixture, you can start to add to the wild songbirds mixture dried legumes like small lentils, mung beans and split peas (the ones for humans that you can buy at supermarket). I always add them to the pigeon/dove mixtures because they are very important for a balanced diet. I'm also used to add a mixture for canary containing dehydrated fruits. 
I'm used to leave the food always available (I put it in flower pot saucers and in cat bowls).


----------



## DevonJP (Apr 23, 2021)

Update!
I contacted the Toronto Wildlife Centre; they took him in for checkup and rehab if possible. Thank you guys so much for taking the time out of your days to give aid and advice. It was very helpful and greatly appreciated!
Ill keep updated when I get info back from them. Fingers crossed that all is well and goes well.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for the update!

Thanks to you for the great help that you gave to him 😊.

I'm only a bit worried about euthanasia (you know, in case he is not releasable or needs a long- term care), try your best to stay in touch with the wildlife centre. I hope everything goes well! I'm keeping my fingers crossed 🤞.

Keep us updated!


----------

